# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  MEMILIH JARING (NET) UNTUK MENANGKAP KOI - ART. #2

## masterpizzkoi

*MEMILIH JARING UNTUK MENANGKAP KOI  ART. #2*

Jangan disepelekan, jaring yang digunakan dapat membahayakan koi anda.  Berikut ini tips memilih jaring yang baik :

a. Gunakan jaring yang bertangkai, panjang tangkai  tidak  terlalu pendek tetapi juga tidak terlalu panjang, agar tidak merepotkan. (Lihat gambar 1)

b. Pakailah jenis tangkai jaring dari bahan yang ringan tetapi kuat (kayu atau aluiminium)

c. Jaring berbentuk bundar (diameter +/- 1,5 s/d 2 kali panjang koi)

d. Warna kain jaring usahakan gelap (lebih baik hitam) untuk kamuflase sehingga koi tidak ketakutan. (Lihat Gambar 2)

e. Jaring dari bahan kain (katun) yang halus dan lubang yang tidak terlalu lebar, agar tidak merusak sisik koi. Jangan menggunakan jaring kasar (lobang besar) yang biasa dipakai untuk memancing ikan.

f. Jangan  sekali-sekali menggunakan  jaring yang diameternya lebih pendek dari panjang koi, tulang koi bisa patah (bengkok) atau dapat merusak sirip ekor  atau sisik

g. Setelah koi tertangkap dengan jaring, untuk mengangkat /menaikkan/memindahkan (khususnya koi jumbo/besar) pakailah jaring yang dikenal dengan *koi sock atau net sock* , yaitu jaring yang khusus dipakai untuk mengangkat koi. Bentuknya bulat panjang, diameter sekitar 30 cm (disesuaikan bulatan tubuh koi) dengan panjang jaring sekitar 1 meter. Bagian bawah jaring tersebut tidak dijahit (diselongsongkan ke badan koi). (Lihat gambar 3)

h. Untuk mengangkat,  setelah Koi Sock  diselongsongkan pada koi, pegang kedua ujung jaring, angkat bersama-sama, posisi koi tetap datar. Setelah koi dipindahkan ke kolam lain, jaring tinggal ditarik. Hal yang perlu diperhatikan dalam mengangkat koi adalah harus dengan lembut/hati-hati (gently) tetapi  secepat mungkin (quickly).

i. Dalam menangkap koi, posisikan jaring perlahan mendekati koi. Usahakan dari posisi depan. Jangan menangkap dari belakang, seakan-akan mengejar koi, koi akan lari ketakutan atau bahkan loncat. Agar diantisipasi  gerakan koi, terutama hati2 bila koi sudah berada di permukaan air, bila diam sejenak tandanya mau loncat. Bila koi terlihat mau loncat, segera letakkan  jaring kearah depannya, bila loncat akan tertangkap jaring..Memang sulit tapi selamat berlatih. 

j. Koi sulit ditangkap ?
Faktor yang mempengaruhi koi sulit ditangkap :
- Diameter jaring terlalu kecil atau  lubang lubang jaring terlalu kecil (halus) sehingga terasa berat..
- Air kolam terlalu tinggi (dalam)
- Kolam koi terlalu luas/lebar.
- Jumlah Koi terlalu banyak.
- Penangkap Koi belum terbiasa.
Jangan dipaksakan menangkap koi dalam kondisi diatas, koi bisa stress, bahkan menambah parah kondisi sakitnya. Untuk itu cara mengatasinya adalah :
- Sesuaikan jaring dengan ukuran koi
- Turunkan air kolam secukupnya sampai  anda mudah menangkap koi.
- Bila kolam terlalu lebar, maka gunakan lembaran jaring yang cukup lebar untuk menggiring koi. Tentu dengan bantuan beberapa orang.
- Bila koi cukup banyak, gunakan cara pada butir c diatas, untuk membagi/memisahkan kumpulan  koi.
- Bila belum terbiasa, mintalah bantuan kepada yang telah terlatih menangkap Koi.
- Setelah digunakan untuk menangkap ikan sakit, sebaiknya jaring direndam dalam larutan PK sebelum disimpan. Jangan menaruh jaring sembarangan. Simpan jaring dalam keadaan kering pada tempat yang aman  dan bersih untuk menjaga jaring tetap higienis dan siap setiap saat dipakai lagi.
Hati-hati, jaring bisa menjadi media penularan penyakit.
- Bila jumlah koi anda cukup banyak dengan panjang yang berbeda, maka sebaiknya anda memiliki jaring berbagai ukuran sesuai dengan keperluannya.
- Bila koi yang akan ditangkap pada dasar kolam yang dalam, maka biarkan koi bergerak kearah permukaan air kolam dengan digiring perlahan-lahan. Mengapa demikian ? Karena koi memiliki organ dalam untuk berenang yang menyesuaikan pada posisi kedalaman tempatnya berenang. Jadi bila koi dipaksa untuk berpindah posisi dari air dalam ke permukaan secara mendadak, sedangkan organ dalamnya belum menyesuaikan, maka akibatnya bisa timbul pendarahan pada insang.

Salam
_Masterpizzkoi_

Gambar 1

Gambar 2

Gambar 3

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

